# Voting, December 2015 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's so good to see so many happy vizslas in your photos this month and especially so many first time entries. Thanks for your participation!

I'd like to dedicate this month's competition to R E McCraith, our long time member who passed away earlier this month. He was such a fixture of the forum that I'm still finding it hard coming to terms with his absence. We all came here for the great advice or maybe for a judgement-free outlet to post endless pictures of our pups, but I think many of us, myself included, stayed for the warm, extended vizsla family we have. Ron was truly integral to establishing that feeling, but so are all of you and I'd like to thank you for that now in case I don't get a chance later. How lucky that you all came as a package deal with the breed!

Back to business, you each get one vote and please no voting for yourself--even if your vizsla is the cutest.  Good luck! See the pics here.


----------



## ReAlDaPh (Oct 19, 2015)

Crud! I voted for myself before I read the post...Just think he's the cutest!! I'll step down as champion even if the vote goes that way for my unscrupulous act of heresy! ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He is pretty stinkin cute! I somehow missed that there's an option to allow changing your vote, but I've checked that off now. So if you'd like go ahead and vote for someone else and we'll consider your heresy forgiven.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

There are a couple days left to vote!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout thanks you for your votes! I don't think she appreciated waiting for me to kick the soccer ball, but I'm sure winning this will make up for the inconvenience. Maybe.


----------

